# Renal Diet vs "ordinary" food



## cazzz1 (Mar 18, 2011)

My cat had slightly raised urea and creatinine levels so has been on Royal Canin renal pouches for the last couple of weeks. He has now gone off them so is back on Gourmet Gold for the moment.
I've been reading conflicting views on restricting protein in a cat's diet and that it is more important to restrict phosphorus levels. I obviously want to do the best for my cat and give him something he will enjoybut won't speed up kidney problems. Any suggestions would be gratefully recieved. I'm currently thinking Grau, Bozita, Animonda Carny etc.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

i dont know if this will help, but i had a cat with renal failure and because she wouldnt eat any of the diets for renal problems, the vet gave me some powder that i put on her ordinary food. it was called ipacatine (not sure if i have spelt it right). i had her another 18 months and lost her at 19 years old. she obviously was also having her fortekor tablets. ask the vet about this powder.


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

cazzz1 said:


> My cat had slightly raised urea and creatinine levels so has been on Royal Canin renal pouches for the last couple of weeks. He has now gone off them so is back on Gourmet Gold for the moment.
> I've been reading conflicting views on restricting protein in a cat's diet and that it is more important to restrict phosphorus levels. I obviously want to do the best for my cat and give him something he will enjoybut won't speed up kidney problems. Any suggestions would be gratefully recieved. I'm currently thinking Grau, Bozita, Animonda Carny etc.


You're right about restricting the phosphorous - it can make the renal failure progress faster. Renal diets are formulated with this in mind. Do you know what his phosphorous level was last time? Protein as you mention isn't subject to the same restrictions.

You can also add phosphorous binders to normal food - Renzalin is one example. I would discuss this with the vet. You can also buy Alu Caps from any chemist - these are tasteless and can be added to food.

This site is a wonderful resource for all CRF related issues

Tanya's Feline CRF - phosphorus


----------



## cazzz1 (Mar 18, 2011)

Many thanks for your replies. His phosphorus levels were fine and the vet didn't think there was any need to use binders. However, if he's going back to normal food this might be the way to go.


----------



## mrswoodwoose (Jan 23, 2011)

Do have a good read at zooplus re analysis of the wet food, some of them are really nice and low on the phosphorous (eg Bozita). If the cat won't eat the renal food it's no good to anyone, mine are also addicted to Gourmet gold top at the moment!


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

Bozita for a cat with CRF would be considered to be high in phosphorous. Levels are calculated on a dry matter analysis for comparison purposes.

Even though the current phosphorous levels aren't high it's wise to limit intake in any CRF stage because it can make the condition progress faster.

I've included a link to the page on foods.

Tanya's Feline Chronic Renal Failure dry cat foods UK

Tanya's Feline Chronic Renal Failure - tinned cat foods UK


----------



## mrswoodwoose (Jan 23, 2011)

Ianthi said:


> Bozita for a cat with CRF would be considered to be high in phosphorous. Levels are calculated on a dry matter analysis for comparison purposes.


Bozita Pate is 0.3% Phosphorous? Which is lower than the 0.5 recommended?


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

mrswoodwoose said:


> Bozita Pate is 0.3% Phosphorous? Which is lower than the 0.5 recommended?


No, that is as a crude analysis. When you take moisture out of the equation (i.e. 83% in the bozita in jelly) then the actual phosphorus level in the food is 1.76%. 

Because there is often some confusion, the recommended <0.5% refers to the dry matter analysis.


----------

